# i need help



## betatronix (Apr 7, 2021)

Hello please, Can someone help me, I am connecting the air conditioning of a 1966 Pontiac GTO and I do not know where it is connected what is under







lined in the image,


----------



## AZTempest (Jun 11, 2019)

P120DXC in the Ames Performance catalog.


----------



## 67 ragtop (Jun 15, 2020)

betatronix said:


> Hello please, Can someone help me, I am connecting the air conditioning of a 1966 Pontiac GTO and I do not know where it is connected what is under
> View attachment 141860
> lined in the image,


Good afternoon Did you ever get the answer you were looking for?
The part that is circled looks like the anti backfire valve which hooks up to
the main vacuum line from the carburetor. In the ames book it is part # p120dxc.
Hope this helps


----------

